# Modified Green Laser Pictures



## LaserMod (Nov 13, 2004)

Modified Green Laser Leadlight - I have Modified my Leadlight Laser from 5mw to 25mw to 45mw - the current draw is only 350ma!!! Enjoy.

Long Exposures:


































These pictures have not been altered in any way.

Any Q's just post on the forum - this laser cost me £60.00 from ebay.

I think they make great desktop wallpapers! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cha'Mone Mo Fo!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 14, 2004)

Posting methods soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## liteglow (Nov 15, 2004)

sweet
here is mine, the same laser and same output.. but pictures taken outside in snow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

http://stardust.as/crazy/gallery/album149?page=4

thanx


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice one, the snow makes a great effect /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif

But how did you get the green rings. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaserModifier said:*

But how did you get the green rings. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Long exposure time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## AW (Nov 15, 2004)

How do I made this thread my favorite??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2004)

Scroll down to the bottom of the page, and you will find a "Favorite Thread!" link. just click it and it will show up in your "my home " page. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*liteglow said:*
sweet
here is mine, the same laser and same output.. but pictures taken outside in snow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

http://stardust.as/crazy/gallery/album149?page=4

thanx 

[/ QUOTE ]

I meant for Liteglow, (anyone else have a look at 2nd last pic) how do you get them laser patterns? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 15, 2004)

I will be posting a detailed guide soon on how I modified my leadlight (similiar to some other posts but I found some interesting stuff), check back later. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2004)

Let me clarify, the rings were made by waving the laser in a circular pattern and use a long camera exposure time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 15, 2004)

oh, think I'll try that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Let me clarify, the rings were made by waving the laser in a circular pattern and use a long camera exposure time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
As far as I can determine, yes, that is correct.
I have a similar photograph hiding here somewhere of a green laser being waved while being pointed at snow approximately three floors down.


----------



## liteglow (Nov 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaserModifier said:*
oh, think I'll try that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Haha /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif u do that !!!

if u got a girlfriend, try to write her name at the wall, and have looooong exposure time then u se something cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

like this:


----------



## LaserMod (Nov 15, 2004)

As promised, just posted my guide:

'How to Modify 5mw Leadlight Green Laser upto 45mw+'


----------

